# coding J3301



## Lcurless (Nov 8, 2010)

Help needed.... What is the correct code for billing 2.5mg. of Triamcinolone? We are using J3301 but when you look that code up it is for 10mg. Can we still use this code or is there a more appropriate code to use.

Lisa


----------



## peachygirl (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: J3301*

Hello,
We would never code the J3301 for Triamcinolone under 10mg. Just use the injection code 11900 (or 11901 for more than 7 lesions, but most likely with this code they'll use at least 10mg). Similarly, if Dr only uses 12.5mg or something in between units always code down (i.e. 11900, J3301x1).

Hope that helps!

Mallory E, CPC


----------

